# Aternative plans for getting to Toronto?



## Rail Freak (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm heading to Toronto from Florida, soon, to catch The Canadian. I planned an overnite stay in Toronto just to play it somewhat safe for delays! If my train got delayed in the states, from WAS north, that would threaten my arrival to Toronto, what would be my alternatives? I only have a Passport Card, so flying is out!

Thanx


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 28, 2011)

Are you staying overnight in NYC or taking #190 (at 3:15AM) from WAS to NYP?




The Silvers are "D" only between WAS and NYP, so that is no problem. #190 usually rims on time - at least each time I've taken it!


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 28, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Are you staying overnight in NYC or taking #190 (at 3:15AM) from WAS to NYP?
> 
> 
> 
> The Silvers are "D" only between WAS and NYP, so that is no problem. #190 usually rims on time - at least each time I've taken it!



I'm going ORL-SDY, overnite, then the Maple Leaf to TWO & overnite.

Thanx


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 28, 2011)

The government should give passport cards more power or drop the cost to represent how extremely limited their actual usefulness is. In the past all you needed was a driver's license for this sort of thing.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 28, 2011)

Rail Freak, I do not have suggestions but I want to let you know that I just booked my trip on the Canadian. I am leaving Toronto on 12/3/11  . I have also booked my return from Seattle with AGR points (the same route as you), CS, CZ, CL and SM.

I have not yet booked the Meteor to NYP and Maple Leaf to TWO. I have communicated with Alan and asked him for suggestions (other than spending an arm and a leg in New York). He mentioned staying overnight near Newark airport or Tarrytown, NY or Albany.

Even if the SM is late, you should have enough time between the SM and the LSL. If it is real late, then you could stay overnight in the city (or near Newark airport) and catch the Maple Leaf in the morning. Also there might be later Empire Service trains that would get you to SDY.

The AGR agent with whom I spoke on the phone just minutes ago is in PHL. She mentioned the snow this weekend, but did not think it would affect the trains, but might affect planes.

I can relate to your worrying - since I worry about everything - especially things over which I have no control.

Hopefully everything will go well - I am looking forward to a detailed trip report.

Again, thank you for all your assistance with plans.

BTW - VIA just posted its express deals for the first week of December a few hours ago.


----------



## Trogdor (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't see how your arrival in Toronto could be threatened by a late train north of WAS. Assuming you're on 98, your train would have to be 19 hours 46 minutes late in order to miss train 63 the following day (which is, ultimately, what you're going to be riding to get to Toronto). The odds of that happening are extremely low.


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 28, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> I don't see how your arrival in Toronto could be threatened by a late train north of WAS. Assuming you're on 98, your train would have to be 19 hours 46 minutes late in order to miss train 63 the following day (which is, ultimately, what you're going to be riding to get to Toronto). The odds of that happening are extremely low.



Thanx, but I'm just trying to be prepared!!! Planning is fun, isnt it!!!

Having Fun


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 28, 2011)

pennyk said:


> Rail Freak, I do not have suggestions but I want to let you know that I just booked my trip on the Canadian. I am leaving Toronto on 12/3/11  . I have also booked my return from Seattle with AGR points (the same route as you), CS, CZ, CL and SM.
> 
> I have not yet booked the Meteor to NYP and Maple Leaf to TWO. I have communicated with Alan and asked him for suggestions (other than spending an arm and a leg in New York). He mentioned staying overnight near Newark airport or Tarrytown, NY or Albany.
> 
> ...



Good for you!!! You sound as excited as I am!

HAVE A BUNCH OF FUN!!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 28, 2011)

Getting to SDY should be no trouble, and SDY-TWO is all the same train!

Just sit back, have a cool one and relax!


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 29, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Getting to SDY should be no trouble, and SDY-TWO is all the same train!
> 
> Just sit back, have a cool one and relax!



Yeah, I got a little nervous watching the weather channel. Looks like a pretty good snow heading that way!


----------



## jis (Oct 29, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> The government should give passport cards more power or drop the cost to represent how extremely limited their actual usefulness is. In the past all you needed was a driver's license for this sort of thing.


Well, you still can use a Drivers License provided it is of the enhanced kind, which essentially incorporates a Passport Card in it. The problem with just an ordinary Drivers License is that it says nothing about your citizenship, and border crossing actually does require establishing ones citizenship to determine what other documentation if any is needed. It also does not have enough authenticating info regarding ones identity either, as required by the new secure identity rules.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 29, 2011)

jis said:


> Well, you still can use a Drivers License provided it is of the enhanced kind, which essentially incorporates a Passport Card in it.


The problem is that most states do not issue the Enhanced Driver's Licenses. Including most of the border states! I know only Washington state and New York State do. (I think there may be one other too.) Every other state does not even offer them!


----------



## AlanB (Oct 29, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you still can use a Drivers License provided it is of the enhanced kind, which essentially incorporates a Passport Card in it.
> ...


Vermont, New York, Michigan and Washington currently.

Texas is actually setup to issue them, has the program all ready to go, but Governor Rick Perry continues to block the program from starting.

Arizona & California are currently working on EDL programs.


----------



## Ozark Southern (Feb 20, 2012)

That would be useful. When I was in college (before these new rules were in effect), I knew a guy who was from Sault St. Marie, MI, and whose father worked in Sault St. Marie, ON. He had to cross an international border 10 times a week. Certainly would be a hassle trying to establish citizenship that often!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Ozark Southern said:


> ........I knew a guy who was from Sault St. Marie, MI, and whose father worked in Sault St. Marie, ON. He had to cross an international border 10 times a week. Certainly would be a hassle trying to establish citizenship that often!


A very common occurrence in border communities!

 

I grew up along the CAN/US Border and most of the time no ID was even requested….neither a driver license or birth certificate....let alone a passport.

 

The border was there but it didn't interfere with your life.......you might be back and forth a couple of time a day. The community on the US side had a McDonalds before we did and it was quite common to load us kids in the car and head over for a McHappy Meal or for a treat in the evening. We had the hockey rink on our side and our minor hockey team was about a 50/50 split of US/Canadian players. When we had practice at 7am on a Saturday morning they were here too except it was 6am to them……..the Atlantic/Eastern Time Zone ran down the middle of the river. Even municipal services such as fire protection and the water supply were shared.


----------

